# [Gelöst] Bootproblem nach neuer Partitionsnummer

## bierbauchangsthase

Hallo.

Meine Numerierung der Partitionen wurde verändert. Root war bisher sda11 und ist jetzt sda10. Ein paar andere sind auch verändert, aber um die geht es gerade nicht. Seither jedenfalls endet der Bootprozess mit zwei Meldungen (sinngemäß zitiert):

```
The filesystem type mounted at sda11 does not appear to be valid /

```

und 

```
Could not find the root block device in .

```

Ich habe schon die Menüdatei von Grub und die /etc/fstab angepaßt. Was muss ich denn noch tun, damit mein bootendes Gentoo nicht weiterhin denkt, es müsste auf die sda11?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.Last edited by bierbauchangsthase on Thu Nov 26, 2009 11:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schachti

Wenn sowohl /boot/grub/grub.conf als auch /etc/fstab angepasst sind, sollte es nicht zu einem derartigen Problem kommen - zeigt doch bitte mal den Inhalt beider Dateien, meine Vermutung ist, dass Du in der grub-Konfiguration lediglich die Zeile mit

root (hd0,10)

nicht aber die Kernel-Commandline angepasst hast (und dort noch sowas in der Art

root=/dev/sda11

steht).

----------

## toralf

 *schachti wrote:*   

> 

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

Lieber schachti, lieber toralf,

tut mir erstens leid, daß ich nicht eher antworten konnte. Hatte heute wenig Zeit.

Zweitens tut mir leid, daß ich überhaupt gepostet habe. Bevor ich jetzt nämlich antworten konnte, habe ich mir die menu.lst noch mal angeguckt und sieheda: sda11 stand noch drin. Hatte wohl vor dem update das Abspeichern vergessen.   :Embarassed: 

Gentoo ist wieder vollkommen da. (Die Bootpartition ist bei mir übrigens sowieso eine andere. Trotzdem natürlich ein guter Tip!)

Lieber toralf. Lass das doch dem schachti seine Sache sein, ob er sich mit mir abgibt! Ja, ich bin ein Idiot.   :Very Happy:   (s. o.) Danke schachti! Grunz.

Schönen Abend noch!

----------

## Polynomial-C

 *bierbauchangsthase wrote:*   

> Lieber toralf. Lass das doch dem schachti seine Sache sein, ob er sich mit mir abgibt! Ja, ich bin ein Idiot.    (s. o.)

 

Also für mich sah das eher so aus, als ob toralf die Signatur einfach mal so loben wollte ohne das Ganze auf dich zu beziehen und dafür halt mal deinen Thread "mißbraucht" hat    :Wink: 

----------

## schachti

 *toralf wrote:*   

> Was ich Dir schon immer mal sagen wollte :
> 
> ein wirklich guter Spruch  

 

Danke - er bestätigt sich im Leben leider oft genug!  :Laughing: 

@bierbauchangsthase: Schön, dass Dein gentoo wieder läuft - es sind oft die kleinen Fehler, die am schwierigsten zu finden sind.  :Wink: 

----------

## toralf

 *bierbauchangsthase wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Lieber toralf. Lass das doch dem schachti seine Sache sein, ob er sich mit mir abgibt!

 Ops, großes Mißverständnis, es ist, - wie Polynomial-C schon sagte - überhaupt kein Seitenhieb gegen Dich   :Cool: 

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

Danke an Euch alle. 

Naja, meinen Spruch an toralf hab' ich ja auch nicht todernst gemeint. Das ist die verdammte Ironiefalle des geschriebenen Wortes. "to argue with" heißt ja sowieso "streiten", was schachti ja nicht im Geringsten vorhatte. Schachtis Spruch finde ich auch super! Im Alltag denk' ich tatsächlich öfters dran. 

Er soll von Bob Smith sein und hat einen Ahnen bei Mark Twain: http://3.14a.ch/archives/2007/04/24/never-argue-with-an-idiot-streite-dich-nie-mit-einem-idioten/

Alles Gute an Euch alle.  Ach ja: ... grunz.

----------

## ScytheMan

na wenns hier eh größtenteils offtopic wird, und dein thread nur aus einem versehen entstand, nenn ihn doch in  BITTE LÖSCHEN ( https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-501598.html ) um, damit die Mods wissen wie sie damit umzugehen haben  :Wink:  *scnr*

----------

## schachti

@bierbauchangsthase: Danke für die Aufklärung, mir waren die Wurzeln dieser Redensart nicht bekannt (ich habe sie vor vielen Jahren häufig mal in englischen Foren und auf englischsprachigen Mailinglisten gelesen).

----------

